# Built-in Hutch



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

I just finished up the last few details today. The counter is solid maple, as are the doors, shelves and face frame. The rest is birch plywood. Customer designed it and I said "Sure, I can do that." :yes:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice. smooth..........


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

My wife would approve immensely. Which is why I never show her what you guys can do.

Tom


----------



## tator (Feb 23, 2008)

nise job doors fite supper


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

You called it a built in hutch, it looks too much like kitchen cabinets to me. But, The quality & workmanship is very nice. You done good woodworker!


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the interior lights. I'm going to build an armoire and use stained glass on the upper portions of the doors and backlight it.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

great job blockhead


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Great job, ToolGuy...errr...Blockhead :laughing:

Really nice looking cabinetry.


----------

